# 2016 Gen2 Chevy Cruze After Market Taillights Help



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Are those running or signal bulbs on the Chinese lights? Do you have a link to the ad and do they show how the tail lamp works/lights up?

Best I can tell and only way I would know how to make those lights work is by cutting and splicing the wires together. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I am thinking the wires plug into the original ports vacated by the bulbs......so, imagine the wire ends of the new housing being bulb bases.
I don't think you have to disturn the original harness that you photo'd disconnected.

Thoughts?

Rob


----------

